# VAG Rolling Road Day - Aberdeen, Sat 22 Jan 2011



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Update....

Rolling road is booked for Saturday 22nd January. Wallace are wanting to run the FWD cars first followed by the 4wd cars so I have compiled the list below. If anyone has an issue with the timings, let me know and I'll see if I can swap things around.

Times are approximates and I have allowed 25mins per car. Obviously timings may slip a little if people fail to turn up or things take longer or shorter than thought but rough timings and order of play is as below..

1. Martin335d - VW T5 (09:30) - Confirmed
2. Barry Cooper - Golf Mk2 VR6 Conversion (09:55) - Confirmed
3. Coullstar - VW Corrado (10:20) - Confirmed
4. 8bit - Leon Cupra R Mk1 (10:45) - Confirmed
5. Goof - Golf Mk2 (11:10) - Confirmed
6. Dav - Ibiza Cupra Mk 5 (11:35) - Confirmed
7. Gogs2 - Ibiza Mk3 (12:00) - Confirmed
8. DC240969 - S3 (12:25) - Confirmed
9. Mitchy - TTRS (12:50) - Confirmed
10. Phope - TTRS (13:15) Confirmed
11. Pie - RS4 (13:40) - Confirmed
12. JS1500 - S3 Mk1 (14:05) - Confirmed
13. Weebeasttie - TT Mk1 (14:30) - Confirmed
14. Jasona - S4 (14:55) - Confirmed
15. Foz - Mitsubishi Evo 4 RS (15:20) - Confirmed
16. Ali - Impreza WRX (15:45) - Confirmed

Cost is £40 per car and you will pay this after the run when you go to reception for the printed graph.

If you can all confirm attendance, I will finalise the list and give it to the guys at Wallace so they have an idea of rough order and number of cars.

Cheers,

Mitchy.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd be up for that and we should have the RS by then as well... 5 cylinder sound off !!

I was there the other month with my Golf GTI ... Bunch of good guys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Good good, will be good to see another RS there.

Did you go for manual or the new S-tronic? What colour?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's my wife's car really so I guess I best ask permission lol

It's a sepang blue s-tronic roadster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd be up for that too, weather permitting of course, it's a fair old run south for me if the roads are shit.

23rd is the Sunday though?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

BlackRS said:


> I'd be up for that too, weather permitting of course, it's a fair old run south for me if the roads are shit.
> 
> 23rd is the Sunday though?


Well spotted.

Sat 22nd then :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

PM'd you names of a couple of good guys


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers, we are upto 9 already now.

Will finalise a date in the next week or so.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Updated to 10 now, hopefully we will get some more.

I have emailed them about the date and they are just checking availability and they will get back to me.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Updated initial post with timings.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Time okay with you mate?

Couldnt do much more for the guys with 4wd as we have to let the FWD guys get on first. I've updated the Eastside VW thread as a lot of the guys coming are from there.

Cheers.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Fine with me


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Mitchy, Up for that its' not far from the houes, At last will meet some fellow members.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

weebeasttie said:


> Hi Mitchy, Up for that its' not far from the houes, At last will meet some fellow members.


What car do you drive and the timing slots left will be late afternoon so Ill have to squeeze you in at the end. Are you okay with a run after 4pm?

Edit...Should learn to read, Audi TT Mk1 quattro so shouldnt be a problem squeezing you in on the end? 16:20 okay with you?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Update guys,

I've just spoken to Wallace and we need to start this at 09:30 due to staffing. Therefore, i need to move everyone forward by an hour. Apologies if this causes anyone inconvenience as I know some of you are working but it's the best I can do.

These things are a right ballache to organise, 7 cancellations in the last week or so and now this :lol:

List now looks like this, Martin, you're still up first, you'll just need to set the alarm clock :lol:

1. Martin335d - VW T5 (09:30) - Confirmed
2. Barry Cooper - Golf Mk2 VR6 Conversion (09:55) - Confirmed
3. Coullstar - VW Corrado (10:20) - Confirmed
4. 8bit - Leon Cupra R Mk1 (10:45) - Confirmed
5. Goof - Golf Mk2 (11:10) - Confirmed
6. Dav - Ibiza Cupra Mk 5 (11:35) - Confirmed
7. Gogs2 - Ibiza Mk3 (12:00) - Confirmed
8. DC240969 - S3 (12:25) - Confirmed
9. Mitchy - TTRS (12:50) - Confirmed
10. Phope - TTRS (13:15) Confirmed
11. Pie - RS4 (13:40) - Confirmed
12. JS1500 - S3 Mk1 (14:05) - Confirmed
13. Weebeasttie - TT Mk1 (14:30) - Confirmed
14. Jasona - S4 (14:55) - Confirmed
15. Foz - Mitsubishi Evo 4 RS (15:20) - Confirmed
16. Ali - Impreza WRX (15:45) - Confirmed

If this is going to affect anyone, then we can chop and change things on the day. It will probably all go to rat sh*t anyway but we'll see.

Anyway, no more fuc*ing around with the timings, list above is how it is now.

I have the little lad tomorrow, he's only 3 so I cant be there all day. I'll probably turn up around mid day and stay until the end, hopefully it will all run smoothly.

Cheers,

Mitchy


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It was a good laugh today.... Nice surprise wth 348hp out of the TTRS as standard

Mitchy's car sounds great as well with the Miltek

Vid to follow


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey guys did you put together a summary spreadsheet of what people achieved / with what map/mods?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Good bunch of guys at Wallace performance, thanks guys for a good day . Well impress t with my result 240 from the standard engine 225 quattro. Only mod is the exhaust a ABT sportsline quad. First time on the rolling road.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

TTsline02 said:


> hey guys did you put together a summary spreadsheet of what people achieved / with what map/mods?


Anyone get the data?


----------

